# Sewer camera



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I am in market to buy sewer camera and locater any suggestion where to buy for good price I am located in Southern California Los Angels county . Also has anyone purchased camera from US Hot Jet how are they ? Thanks for feed back .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you coming to the show today? Come see for yourself.....there will be a ridgid rep there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For Ridgid...

AJ Coleman in Chicago.
Central Winnelson in OKC.

Buy one or more less expensive brands, break them, save your money, then buy Ridgid.

-OR-

Save your money, then buy Ridgid the first time.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

I know Ridgid makes good stuff and I'm a big Ridgid fan however we went with Vue-Tek. We have two complete set ups with small reel and large reel including Goldak locators. Really, really like this setup. High def resolution and the Goldak locator is superior to other brands we've owner.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryO said:


> I know Ridgid makes good stuff and I'm a big Ridgid fan however we went with Vue-Tek. We have two complete set ups with small reel and large reel including Goldak locators. Really, really like this setup. High def resolution and the Goldak locator is superior to other brands we've owner.


I bought a brand name from pro tools that had Golddak for locater but the camera was not really good definition where is vue trek how is it long run and repair?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> For Ridgid... AJ Coleman in Chicago. Central Winnelson in OKC. Buy one or more less expensive brands, break them, save your money, then buy Ridgid. -OR- Save your money, then buy Ridgid the first time.


I bought cheap camera from pro tools that had Golddak locater locater is good but did not enjoy the camera picture quality especially in sun lite which cheap brand are you talking about ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Are you coming to the show today? Come see for yourself.....there will be a ridgid rep there.


Which show are talking about it today ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Are you coming to the show today? Come see for yourself.....there will be a ridgid rep there.


 which show today ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

As matter fact the Golddak office is closed to where I live?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

But the camera I do not know where to buy ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

What is his contact number dose sale Ridgid?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> For Ridgid...
> 
> AJ Coleman in Chicago.
> Central Winnelson in OKC.
> ...


Yup, I learned the hard way. SeeSnake is the only camera on the market to own. AJ Coleman in Chicago has the best prices on Ridgid (over ebay vendors even) as well as great service.

I tried to avoid the $12,000 fee to own a ridgid camera and monitor, spent a lot of wasted money before I learned my lesson. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

So did buy Rigid for 12000 is it 300 feet rail and monitor what model did you get ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I purchased my ridgid stuff locally @ Dixie Construction Products Atlanta and they beat both of those other dealers mentioned above, I got prices from all of them, then made them sell me. No loyalty


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> I purchased my ridgid stuff locally @ Dixie Construction Products Atlanta and they beat both of those other dealers mentioned above, I got prices from all of them, then made them sell me. No loyalty


How much did you buy yours what model? Have you checked or heard of hot usher.com camera


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

happy plunger said:


> How much did you buy yours what model? Have you checked or heard of hot usher.com camera


What is hot usher.com camera?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> What is hot usher.com camera?[/QUOTEyyyyyyyyyyyy] yyyyyyyy


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

happy plunger said:


> What is his contact number dose sale Ridgid?


Boy talk about a day late and a dollar short. Your are in La Crecenta and we had a get together in Newhall yesterday. The Ridgid Rep was there with a bunch of cameras and locators doing hands-on demos.

Mark


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> What is hot usher.com camera?


Sorry hot jet USA


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> What is hot usher.com camera?


 hot jet USA sorry for mistake


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryO said:


> I know Ridgid makes good stuff and I'm a big Ridgid fan however we went with Vue-Tek. We have two complete set ups with small reel and large reel including Goldak locators. Really, really like this setup. High def resolution and the Goldak locator is superior to other brands we've owner.



I checked their web site my question is are when you inspect in sun light is the picture real clear or it has to be in shade to view the sewer properly. Which model did you get and wanted to see you opinion on Hot Jet USA .COM ON THE CAMERA I TALKED TO guy he sent me quote with two years warranty.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol good luck with those cameras. Looks like crap. Buy 3 of them so you can rotate them through as they break.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Hands down, it has to be Ridgid. Anything else you will be hoping it works out. I recommend researching and learning from past posts on this topic. Everyone shares their mistakes so others hopefully don't have to feel the burn too.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> Hands down, it has to be Ridgid. Anything else you will be hoping it works out. I recommend researching and learning from past posts on this topic. Everyone shares their mistakes so others hopefully don't have to feel the burn too.


It has been said before, buy Ridgud and cry once. Buy cheap and cry every time you buy a new one.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I am going to stick with my Gator-Cam (by Radiodetection) because of good picture and (so far) never missed a locate. Have had great service from Subsurface Solutions also. Travis had been good to work with.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I am going to stick with my Gator-Cam (by Radiodetection) because of good picture and (so far) never missed a locate. Have had great service from Subsurface Solutions also. Travis had been good to work with.


Where can I see that camera manfacture are you happy with your purchase .


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Call Travis at Subsurface 1-402-203-4415. Tell him Bill with Roto-Rooter at Hannibal said to call


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> lol good luck with those cameras. Looks like crap. Buy 3 of them so you can rotate them through as they break.


I have got quote Rigid Minnie 200 feet and monitor G vision and locator raycom for 10,757 I know Rigid make excellent camera but what bout if you do not want invest that kind of money to use the camera once in while for inspection and may be to sale sewer so the question is Ridgid is the only well known camera in the market anything else is crap this almost like Automobile industry to say there is only one brand of car made . I am open to your suggestion believe me I like to get Ridgid I have spoken to the company sale the Ridgid and other brand they repair it told the Ridgid monitor is good but when you have in sun light you to have cardboard card around it to cut glare down so you pay over 10000 dallors and put cardboard around monitor to be able to view the picture that to me is unexceptable. I am open to your suggestion.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Call Travis at Subsurface 1-402-203-4415. Tell him Bill with Roto-Rooter at Hannibal said to call


 do they have web site to view their Camera.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's the thing dude! Many of the guys on his forum have gone the cheaper route I.e. vu-rite, easy cam, pro build etc. and most of them discovered why they saved a couple thousand dollars and eventually ditched them and went to ridgid. Even gatorcam is not cheap, I don't know what the others are costing that yur referring to but when you add the three primary components it will add up to a good chunk. When I bought my camera I was turning down a few inspections here and there. I picked it up so I could target new customers and be able to offer my services in house as I felt that if a newly acquired commercial customer needed a camera and I couldn't provide it they'd look elsewhere. But my camera officially paid itself off in a few months with only a dozen or so inspections, it doesn't take long.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

happy plunger said:


> ...but what bout if you do not want invest that kind of money to use the camera once in while for inspection and may be to sale sewer so the question is Ridgid is the only well known camera in the market anything else is crap this almost like Automobile industry to say there is only one brand of car made...


Once you have it, it won't be a "once in a while thing". You will use it a lot more than you think.

Also, don't think of it as a brand thing but more of an intended purpose issue. Rather than Ford vs. Chevy, this is more like a passenger car vs. work truck. Don't by a passenger car to work out of. In addition to that, anybody can build a vehicle but not just anybody can get it done with a durable work truck. 

I am by far not a fan of the way Ridgid handles all of their products and service. But for small format inspection equipment, whoever is 2nd place to them is a distant 2nd place.

Take advantage of the expensive mistakes we have made on your behalf. Or you can spend your own money on those same mistakes all over again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

happy plunger said:


> I have got quote Rigid Minnie 200 feet and monitor G vision and locator raycom for 10,757 I know Rigid make excellent camera but what bout if you do not want invest that kind of money to use the camera once in while for inspection and may be to sale sewer so the question is Ridgid is the only well known camera in the market anything else is crap this almost like Automobile industry to say there is only one brand of car made . I am open to your suggestion believe me I like to get Ridgid I have spoken to the company sale the Ridgid and other brand they repair it told the Ridgid monitor is good but when you have in sun light you to have cardboard card around it to cut glare down so you pay over 10000 dallors and put cardboard around monitor to be able to view the picture that to me is unexceptable. I am open to your suggestion.


G vision isn't ridgid monitor, it's ridgid compatible.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> G vision isn't ridgid monitor, it's ridgid compatible.


I know Gvision is not Ridgid monitor it actually is better than Ridgid monitor.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

happy plunger said:


> I know Gvision is not Ridgid monitor it actually is better than Ridgid monitor.


I'm curious, what makes a G Vision monitor better than a Ridgid Monitor?

Mark


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Number one the picture quality much better than ridgid you look under sun light very clear picture number two it is military monitor you can throw the monitor twenty five noting will happen to it check the video at Elp solution. Com


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm curious, what makes a G Vision monitor better than a Ridgid Monitor?
> 
> Mark


Basically it has a very nice anti glare screen as in crystal clear in direct sunlight, it's build tough as nails and I mean the guy that designed and builds em has no problem throwing the thing across a parking lot as hard as he can. 

I believe Ron aka "the plungerman" recently kicked his into a swimming pool he thought for sure it was toast, but he took it to EPL Solutions in Orange County (that's where their built and they are an outstanding company) and the owner told him to leave it overnight and was able to repair with two day turnaround for like $250 or something. So product support is there. 

Other than that I don't really know the features. Like I said, I'm sure Ron the plungerman can answer yur questions happy plunger!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

happy plunger said:


> Number one the picture quality much better than ridgid you look under sun light very clear picture number two it is military monitor you can throw the monitor twenty five noting will happen to it check the video at Elp solution. Com


Since you know so much about the G-vision and are comfortable with their quality, why are you looking at the hot jet cameras?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Very good question actually I have talked to Jerry at Elp solution who dose repair on all camera . He told me to get Rigid Minni 200 feet with monitor G vision . Actually I have seen Gvision monitor in action it very durable very good picture monitor you can drop it twenty five feet from roof on hard surface noting will happen to it it has capability to record with I phone e mail to your costumer , or if you are doing large project you connect monitor directly to your hard drive. The quote I got for the whole system is 10,757 dallors.to answer your main question is I am Close to tax season do not know yet how much I am going to pay for taxes ? Number 2 I am trying to justify in mind is it good timing for me to spend that kind of money right now. I was told by one who I sub my lining told me Rigid is the best because they use it everyday because they are company dose lining and hydro jetting for all plumbers everyday . He told me if you are going to buy Ridgid with G vision monitor you got make sure you are selling everyday other vise if you buy and seat on it will be very expensive purchase.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Since I am one man shop do not have calls that is only surrender sewer job all the time. This why I am trying to locate camera system that is second best to Ridgid so less than 10.000 so when I made serious money then I buy Ridgid. I bought from pro tools camera before they are not good like ridgid but still works and made around 40,000 in sewer sales in two years. I hope answered your question.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

happy plunger said:


> Very good question actually I have talked to Jerry at Elp solution who dose repair on all camera . He told me to get Rigid Minni 200 feet with monitor G vision . Actually I have seen Gvision monitor in action it very durable very good picture monitor you can drop it twenty five feet from roof on hard surface noting will happen to it it has capability to record with I phone e mail to your costumer , or if you are doing large project you connect monitor directly to your hard drive. The quote I got for the whole system is 10,757 dallors.to answer your main question is I am Close to tax season do not know yet how much I am going to pay for taxes ? Number 2 I am trying to justify in mind is it good timing for me to spend that kind of money right now. I was told by one who I sub my lining told me Rigid is the best because they use it everyday because they are company dose lining and hydro jetting for all plumbers everyday . He told me if you are going to buy Ridgid with G vision monitor you got make sure you are selling everyday other vise if you buy and seat on it will be very expensive purchase.


You will only sit on it if you choose too! I don't know what yur typical call volume is but my call volume is very low as in I did only 96 billable jobs last year. I will say that I do many larger commercial and septic projects, however, even with low call volume and honest recommendations on truly needed repairs...my camera was paid off very quickly. 

Here's the the thing, I don't know what type of plumbing you do. Sounds like you don't do much drain work or sewer repair, because if you did, you'd instantly see the value of needing a quality and reliable camera. If yur business is mostly water heaters, and drippy drips here and there and you don't want to expand/grow, then a top quality camera may not be for you. 

The G Vision is nice piece of kit, no doubt about it. However, the CS6 is a workhorse. In fact, this past Sunday during the Demo day at Marks house I was surprised at how the ridgid rep absolutely treated the CS6 like a red headed step child. He kicked it over dropped it from waist level onto the concrete driveway. So now I don't fell like I have to baby it, he said "Dude, this thing was designed for field use to take abuse, your not gonna break it by dropping it or kicking it over!"I don't know if the spring fling is still going on but I'm pretty sure you can some nice goodies with a complete purchase, in fact wharfrat just purchased this exact setup yesterday (200' mini, CS6 and scout locator). He was dead set on the CS10 (which was thousands more) but after seeing the CS6 in person he pulled the trigger on it. 

Sounds like the G vision has some nice features for sending recording via e-mail on yur I phone (sweet) however, you can edit in ridgid HQ and send email or upload to you tube and send a link to your customer (a lot of customers like this feature). Hell, maybe one day ill look at the G-vision, but Right now I have absolutely no need for one. If I needed another monitor tomorrow...I'd buy another CS6 without hesitation. Sounds to me like your pricing for a Corvette, when a Camaro would suit you just fine, but yet you think what you need is a ford edge. The Camaro will suite yur needs just fine, nice top speed with off the line quickness without breaking the bank while not compromising pretty much everything and getting a basic vehicle. 

I believe in this situation value for dollar is an important decision. Cheping out with a low end camera setup may leave you on job with nothing working (you won't look good) or you go all in with equipment that will do more than you possibly need but pay thousands more, or find a nice balance that you can grow into and eventually see how much money you make with it, then upgrade after your laughing all the way to the bank. Just my .02 cents


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Your point very well taken . Where did you see the demonstration also I was told that Minnie 200 feet when push beyond 90 feet in 6 inch line it gets hard to push so the cable might kink . Also Jerry told me the the self leveling camera head dose not last long .Rigid none self leveling is much better. My other question is where did you buy yours and how much did you pay ? You are right CS6 can text over Internet . I think with G vision you can do that too the only you must purchase the keyboard I believe so can you send me Cs6 model picture to me thank you Amir..from the happy plunger plumbing services . Regarding my plumbing services I do it all but this last two weeks I finished all drains for single house under the house and inside the house for 6,300. This last week sewer replacement fell on my lap and camera could not go through either so we ended up replacing the entire house sewer that was done for 7,300 gross. Now my fear is if I get Ridgid camera for 10,757 when will be my next sewer job it is all my mind playing game with me but your point is very well right I usually ended up doing more drains that regular plumbing repairs.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have had my mini 200 out 107' in 6" clay with no issue. There is a video on here somewhere with it.

I have also been out 175' in 4" with no issues.

Had it in a 2" line today.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The live demo we've been referring to was this past Sunday and it was held at Marks house (TOUTAHNOW). It was in newhall which is around magic mountain just north of Los Angeles. Look up the thread "it's official! Live demo" or now the most recent "demo day2" both threads are under general plumbing discussion. 

Basically mark was in need of a new sewer line, so John aka "cjtheplumber" performed a live demonstration of the aqua mole hole boring system, as well as an actual pipe bursting demo to replace marks old line with new HDPE. So since this had garnered quite a bit of attention, cjtheplumber organized a "mini" trade show with easy ups and reps from Ridgid, hammerhead, tric pipe bursting and maximill (they make the Picote descalling and liner re-instatement equipment) Cjtheplumber also performed a pipe lining demo as well on some sample pipes. Lunch was catered as well as some cool swag like hats and shirts from the reps.it was an awesome afternoon of networking and meeting fellow zone members with a few of us getting together for beer and eats until like 10:00p.m. 

It was an awesome day! There it is in a nutshell


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.......


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

How much was the G-vision? I just bought a mini and CS6 and got it from Dwight--at Aguillard equipment, and I thought it was a great price. I've know him for a long time though. He's out of San Clemente Ca.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TomSV650 said:


> How much was the G-vision? I just bought a mini and CS6 and got it from Dwight--at Aguillard equipment, and I thought it was a great price. I've know him for a long time though. He's out of San Clemente Ca.


 G-vision is around 3,400 but he could give discount may around 3,100 .you can buy.


----------

